# Plant id



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

Ive had this plant for years and i dont know what it is. Its a long stem and i used to have alot more stems









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be Hygrophila corymbosa ‘Stricta’.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> It looks to be Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta'.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

